# Halloween Traditions



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

deleted post


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Well don't know if odd or not but a tradition none the less. My entire family takes Halloween day off, no work, no kids in school. We meet very early for breakfast and then set up the yard all day. We break for lunch getting fast food, subs, mickey D's, whatever, and then we haunt the night. After it's all over, and everyone is gone, I stand out in the yard all alone on Halloween night, and just reflect on the magic of this wonderful night.


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

deleted post


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

For as long as I can remember, we get pizza and wings on Halloween for our early supper. There is a place about three blocks from us that delivers and we have them drop the stuff off around 4: pm or so, so we can eat and then do final preparations. Since our haunt has grown and we now need at least 10-12 people to work it, we invite them all over for pizza beforehand. We gather in the dining room and eat as we talk about the scare zones and what to expect. After we're finished eating, we head outside and get everyone in their spots, finish putting on costumes, makeup, etc.. After TOT hours, we hang for awhile, and tell each other about the good scares, etc..



kprimm said:


> After it's all over, and everyone is gone, I stand out in the yard all alone on Halloween night, and just reflect on the magic of this wonderful night.


^^this^^! I do the same thing; go out, take some final pics and just walk through the haunt one last time. I also stand across the street and take it all in, before starting to bring things indoors. Finally, we let our jack o lanterns burn out on their own. I never blow them out. Normally I'll stay up until the early morning hours watching horror movies, etc (and snacking on leftover pizza/wings) and the last thing I do before turning in is go outside one last time to see if they are still burning. There is something almost surreal about standing outside at 3:00 in the morning on a deserted windy street, knowing it's all over for another year, but seeing that jack o lantern hanging tough.:jol:


----------



## Glockink (Jun 28, 2010)

1st day of fall I drink a glass of apple cider and watch The Worst Witch or Hocus Pocus. I'll usually drink a small glass of cider everyday until Halloween.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Drink pumpkin ale throughout october and get a bunch of pumpkin seeds in the smoker.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

I carve pumpkins (with the little ones guidance) while the other half makes the seeds. Once the Jak-o-lanterns are out we sit down for a movie and pumpkin seeds.


----------



## Halloween Gamer (Jul 31, 2013)

2 weeks before Halloween my Fiance and I watch all of the "Roseanne" Halloween episodes and carve our pumpkins.



> After it's all over, and everyone is gone, I stand out in the yard all alone on Halloween night, and just reflect on the magic of this wonderful night.


I do the same while I'm still in my Kiss costume. It probably looks very strange but It's the last little moment of joy before it all gets stored away until next year.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Halloween Gamer said:


> 2 weeks before Halloween my Fiance and I watch all of the "Roseanne" Halloween episodes and carve our pumpkins.
> 
> I do the same while I'm still in my Kiss costume. It probably looks very strange but It's the last little moment of joy before it all gets stored away until next year.


I haven't thought of the Roseanne Halloween episodes in years. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## DanO'TheDead (Oct 13, 2011)

*Traditions*

On the Saturday before Halloween we have a front yard party. Food, drinks, music and not so scary, then scarier, then really scary movies on the lawn amongst the yard haunt help set the mood for the big night and to thank the neighbors for their patience with the build and crowds. On the 31st day we have a big yard haunt. We put out a grazeable mega meal to get/keep the monsters powered up. It is chaos trying to get everyone in makeup/costumes, especially after school/work and before dark. It all goes by so fast, but when the haunt shuts down we all gather to recount the glory of another Halloween. Everyone is goofy-looking in the bright lights of the kitchen, but so amped up that they can't wait to tell their tale of another amazing haunt night. After every one is gone I make one last walk through. It is amazing how just a few hours can separate the happiest and saddest moments of the year.


----------



## DanO'TheDead (Oct 13, 2011)

*Traditions Traditions*

OK I got that out of my system. So for a tradition... not an obsession... It's The Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown on a VHS that I made of the CBS broadcast back in the 80's... commercials and all. Zingers, McDonalds and Toy's R' Us! Come on, I dare you not to smile at how simple it all was. And then if anyone really loves me, they will listen to me blubber about how great Fright Night with Seymoure was. Always and forever a fringie and VCR repair geek.


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

deleted post


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I ordered the Roseanne shows halloween episodes disk and it arrived today. I welcome a new tradition!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I wish they would do the same for the Home Improvement Halloween shows.


----------



## DanO'TheDead (Oct 13, 2011)

*If Every Day was Halloween*

I wish


----------



## Halloween Gamer (Jul 31, 2013)

> I ordered the Roseanne shows halloween episodes disk and it arrived today. I welcome a new tradition!


You will not be disappointed! (Until you get to the later episodes sadly.)

Kprimm I wish they would do the same for Home Improvement as well. Always Enjoyed them.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Panic, insomnia, and last minute running around like a headless chicken seems about the only traditions I got...:googly:


----------



## DanO'TheDead (Oct 13, 2011)

*Panic and Insomnia indeed*

Just finished 5 days of dawn to post dusk building and finally had to go to work. Been having those niggling thoughts keep me from falling asleep, and then, just when sleep comes, I get another and have to write something down. Panic and insomnia are my friends, but they make for a pretty good Haunt. Not sure if that is a tradition or an affliction though. Going to go visit other local Haunters one day this weekend and see a pumpkin patch. Remember those? I was just reminded they are part of Halloween too.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Every Halloween I go to kmart at around three o'clockto see how candy shelves look . Don't know why but I do. Followed by 'GHOUL'ash dinner, then start intro music Hells Bells, right before toting starts. After toting i watch Halloween.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

MotelSixx said:


> Every Halloween I go to kmart at around three o'clockto see how candy shelves look . Don't know why but I do.


At 3 o'clock I'm in frantic mode doing last minute set-up, and you're loitering around K mart!


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Well, the Charlie Brown special is a must at some point this month. Especially now with two little ghouls. 

Knott's Scary Farm has been a tradition going over a decade now. It's great being a passholder since I can go soak in the atmosphere during the day for free. Gets me in the mood.

And a new one; last year, I rewarded myself with a Lost Abbey Inferno ale after a long day/night of working to get ready for Halloween. So now, on Saturday when I do the bulk of my set up, I'll reward myself with an Inferno ale and feet up on the couch.


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

deleted post


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> At 3 o'clock I'm in frantic mode doing last minute set-up, and you're loitering around K mart!


That's cause you sleep in too long on Halloween.


----------

